# exhaust



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

what would be my best choice of catbacks for my s13?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

yangs13 said:


> what would be my best choice of catbacks for my s13?


go with apexi or hks. or customize. its all in opinion. i personally am gonna go with the hks high power exhaust system.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

HKSUSA.com Click on exhaust links, then listen to the samples. I'm an HKS fanatic, but I absolutely love my buddy's (93_KA_240) Apexi N-1. So i would go with the Apexi. 

But if you want to be a sleeper like me do an RS-R ex mag GTII exhaust. It's quiet!


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

I have an apexi n-1 exhaust and it sounds very very very gooooooooooooooood and i have heard hks which is also good but i love the apexi and zellx its 93_240_ka but its all the same


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

the loudest riciest cheapest one you can find :fluffy:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

hey i did that boosted! now i have headaches on long trips


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Joel said:


> hey i did that boosted! now i have headaches on long trips


hhahhaha. I'm thinking about doing that. just to be annoying.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

If you want loud...go with the SSAutochrome 3" cat back. I personally have it. And I'll stand up for SSAC with the exhausts, it's holding up very well, and bolted right up no problem.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a ESPELIR JGT500 and it's great and sounds wonderful.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

Joel said:


> hey i did that boosted! now i have headaches on long trips



My headers are what give me my headaches


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

veilside180sx said:


> I have a ESPELIR JGT500 and it's great and sounds wonderful.


You b.... lol...I've got some questions about your Espleir JGT500.. 

Like where did you get it? and how much did it cost you?


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm looking for somthing a little less noisy, i just need somthing to replace my rusted out exhaust system and im not willing to pay 300$ for a stock one, but I dont really like the real loud ricey sound or that huge muffler on the tailpipe of almost all of the catbacks ive seen for a 240 :\. Running a straight pipe from the cat back currently, sounds good and all, but drives one crazy after a while


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

xs04298 said:


> I'm looking for somthing a little less noisy, i just need somthing to replace my rusted out exhaust system and im not willing to pay 300$ for a stock one, but I dont really like the real loud ricey sound or that huge muffler on the tailpipe of almost all of the catbacks ive seen for a 240 :\. Running a straight pipe from the cat back currently, sounds good and all, but drives one crazy after a while


Go with the RS-R Ex mag GTII exhaust.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

xs04298 said:


> I'm looking for somthing a little less noisy, i just need somthing to replace my rusted out exhaust system..... Running a straight pipe from the cat back currently, sounds good and all, but drives one crazy after a while


that's why you invest in a loud audio system :thumbup:


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just got done taking out all of the last owners "system" (what a mess....) I don't think i'll be doing that to this poor thing again . Whoever did it should be banned from wiring , im amazed it didnt burst into a huge fireball.


The universal muffler looks like a good idea, i could tuck one of those up under the car and nobody would ever know, i'd just make a regular tailpipe for it...Im really trying to keep the stock look  :cheers:


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

the apexi i have is not that loud it sounds clean and good but if you want loud straight pipes that always works or headers off but i would not recommend either


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

what about a pacesetter catback? its only 200


----------

